
More evidence for a ‘fifth force’ found in radioactive decay measurements - SQL2219
https://physicsworld.com/a/more-evidence-for-a-fifth-force-found-in-radioactive-decay-measurements/
======
gus_massa
Note that there is no new experimental evidence measure by an independent
research group. It is just a new analysis of the data by the same group.

